# Dry, cracked nose



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

One of the dogs I am taking care of has a very dry, cracked nose...infact I think it often bleeds...I would love to be able to help him so was wondering if it is safe to put anything on it to soften it...the only idea I had was Vasoline, as I am sure that would be safe but not sure if it would do much good...any ideas?

The pink bit in between the nostrels I think is actually a wound that bleeds...he is always moving his head so it is hard to get a really close look...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Emma, I found this site, among many, when I googled 'dry crusty canine nose'
A cream is offered here:

http://www.anactivelife.com/productdetail.php?pid=35

(Check out the bit about Noah's Ark at the end, lol)

Anyway, AIHA, Lupus, high fever, melanoma, and several other worrisome reasons came up....or it could just be from rooting around. Wasn't expecting those possibilities


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Well his tongue and gums are nice and pink so I would rule out AIHA. BUT, what is that green slime running down the middle of his tongue??? I'm almost afraid of hearing the answer. I would try bag balm on his nose.... they use it on cow's teets and it has a little antibacterial to it along with a greasy base similar to Vaseline. Could probably be found at any feed store.


----------



## FurOnFour (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree with Penny & Maggie's Mom.......bag balm. It's good for lots of things! Martha


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Try Vitamin E. 

I thought the slime was a piece of grass stuck to the middle of his tongue with saliva running down beside it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> Try Vitamin E.
> 
> I thought the slime was a piece of grass stuck to the middle of his tongue with saliva running down beside it.


 
HA! Now I can see it looks like a blade of grass.... I was imagining eating something vile like a certain Maggie that lives with me does!!! ROFL


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Yes, fear not, it is a blade of grass!! I have never heard of bag balm before...I will google it in a minute! I have tried some vasaline just for tonight as I was desperate to put SOMETHING on, as it is only a couple of days until they return...and it looks better already!! I was worried about applying it as he hardly ever keeps his head still but its as if he knew I was helping and he just shut his eyes while I rubbed it on! I will try and get something like that special cream for noses for when I walk them in the future, I'll just dollop some on when we are out!


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Bag Balm rocks. Sometime my hands get pretty bad in the winter from shoveling snow or just getting cold and wet. This stuff works wonders on them.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

aw Moverking I love the Noah's ark story! 

I also worry about it being linked to some other reason and got similar scary possibilities when I googled...but I am hoping it is just due to lots of time spent outside and rubbish food. He is also covered in lumps and bumps, which I hope to god are just fatty lumps...I swear if these dogs were given good food, lots of time inside and LOTS of love they would be in such better shape...Bumble also has this WEIRD skin tag type thing, it hangs about 2cm long from his underside...its like dead skin and is cold to touch...very odd...you can see it in this pic (hanging behind the front legs of the black dog)


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Poor babies. I would think that Vaseline would help. I am glad he liked the attention from you.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Vaseline or some sort of paw wax? Maybe Mushers Secret? But he might want to lick that off. Bless you for caring for him!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I think you can rub vit E oil on it. Feeding an oil might help moisturize from the inside out,too.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

My Jack russell later in life used to suffer with a dry nose and before it had chance to crack i did put vaseline on it as that is what the vet told me to do and it really helped her.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thanks for your suggestions guys, I have put vaseline on now for a few days and it is looking better already, it is still cracked but it at least has a bit of moisture to it! With vit E can I just break open a capsule and use that??

Don't you think it looks much better?


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Bless him his nose must have been sore as their nose is sensitive at the best of times.
When the cat got Charlie's nose i put savlon on it which is another thing the vet said i could use for things like that and her poor nose did bleed.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Doggies sometimes get a fungus on their nose. Consider a fungicide (may need to see a vet) if the moisturizer does not help.


----------



## stonecatherine146 (11 d ago)

Just like the bag balm is for cow teets, pup wax and pup nose balms are dedicated products for dry and cracked noses and paws for dogs. I have been using one for my dog ever since his nose started cracking up. I had tried everything from organic coconut oil to vaseline to various sprays that the vet wrote. But out of these, pup wax did an amazing job. I had even used the crack-open vitamin E capsules, but my dog didn't like it much and would lick it off.


----------

